# Grenades and throwing them...



## Arlex (Jul 2, 2012)

So, you can throw grenades. About bloody time. Now, the rule says a SINGLE MODEL can throw a grenade. I want to clarify that you can't have an entire squad throw grenades then? Because when I first read that and thought of grenade death I grinned wickedly. 

On a side note, does anyone else agree it's about bloody time?


----------



## XT-1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

Its nice I suppose, I think using them in Assaults against Monstrous Creatures and Dreadnoughts will make them much deadlier though.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

yes it was time AND everyone can throw them when you attack a building as long as your within 2
of a fire point  and it wounds the occupying force 

see page 94 Grenades


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Grenades used to be thrown back in the days of Rogue Trader; having both shooting and assault effects is new though.

_This post brought to you by nostalgic gamers for a cheerful future_


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

'SIngle Model' is quite specific don't you think. Otherwise it would say 'Whole Unit'

Rule Book states:



> When aunit armed with assault grenades makes ashooting
> attack, one model can choose to throw agrenade, rather than
> using another shooting weapon.


One model can throw one, not the whole squad.

Alice


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The entire squad can use the CC effects of melta bombs against MC's though.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

SGMAlice said:


> 'SIngle Model' is quite specific don't you think. Otherwise it would say 'Whole Unit'
> 
> Rule Book states:
> 
> ...


I believe it does say in the terrain bit that the whole unit can throw grenades onto battlements and into fire points if they so wish.

Otherwise then yes, only 1 person can throw it normally


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

LukeValantine said:


> The entire squad can use the CC effects of melta bombs against MC's though.


Except only the sergeant of a squad can purchase a meltabomb? Or I could be wrong?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

If there's a fortification then the whole unit can chuck grenades into it, but other than that only a single model can throw. imagine 10 S3 small blasts being thrown around the place, guard would not be pleased.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

mcmuffin said:


> If there's a fortification then the whole unit can chuck grenades into it, but other than that only a single model can throw. imagine 10 S3 small blasts being thrown around the place, guard would not be pleased.


and unless they all went of at precisely the same moment the blast of one would throw the others in any direction, including back at you.

Oh and "it's about bloody time"


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

pantat said:


> Except only the sergeant of a squad can purchase a meltabomb? Or I could be wrong?


There is 2-3 units in the game that can all have melta bombs. Chosen are one of them.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

LukeValantine said:


> There is 2-3 units in the game that can all have melta bombs. Chosen are one of them.


Well then in that case I apologise for the lack of my wider knowledge


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Pretty sure most Assault Marines can take them as well


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> 'SIngle Model' is quite specific don't you think. Otherwise it would say 'Whole Unit'
> 
> Rule Book states:
> 
> ...


 attacking buildings 
BRB page 94 under grenades " any models within 2 inch of a firepoint can EACH throw one grenade "


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

1. We have alredady established that.

2. No mention whatsoever was made of buildings in the OP. It was in fact refering to the normal usage of Grenades.

Productive aren't we...

Alice


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> 'SIngle Model' is quite specific don't you think. Otherwise it would say 'Whole Unit'
> 
> Rule Book states:
> 
> ...


Crazy because since everyone has grenades, why not chuck them all at one.

Its because everyone else stands back to watch so they can cheer or boo the guy afterwards.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

crabpuff said:


> Crazy because since everyone has grenades, why not chuck them all at one.


Hate to bring up reality but IRL if you throw two or more grenades at once the explosion of one can blow another back into your lap.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> 1. We have alredady established that.
> 
> 2. No mention whatsoever was made of buildings in the OP. It was in fact refering to the normal usage of Grenades.
> 
> ...


 Acdtually yes , anyone reading your statement of " only one person can make a grenade attack, the BRB makes that clear " could misconstrue it to mean in any situation .

Now at least they have the page number to check for themselves .

I didnt post my reply to spite you or to make you look wrong and its regretful that youve taken it that way .


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Hate to bring up reality but IRL if you throw two or more grenades at once the explosion of one and blow another back into your lap.


Maybe, but the shock and heat from the other explosions will most likly set them off. Most explosives go boom when exposed to two of three things( some only need one) - heat, shock, or friction. Plus i should have been clear about blanketing the area not throwing at the same spot.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

crabpuff said:


> Maybe, but the shock and heat from the other explosions will most likly set them off. Most explosives go boom when exposed to two of three things( some only need one) - heat, shock, or friction. Plus i should have been clear about blanketing the area not throwing at the same spot.


One grenade will not blow up another the steel outer protects it too well.

Explosives will ONLY detonate under the impact of a high velocity shock wave supplied by a detonator, heat or friction will not set them off at all.

Thing is tho' IRL doesn't really have anything to do with it, I guess GW are just moderating the effectiveness of them, fitting with reality is a coincidence.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> One grenade will not blow up another the steel outer protects it too well.
> 
> Explosives will ONLY detonate under the impact of a high velocity shock wave supplied by a detonator, heat or friction will not set them off at all.
> 
> Thing is tho' IRL doesn't really have anything to do with it, I guess GW are just moderating the effectiveness of them, fitting with reality is a coincidence.


The detonator is really just a very small explosion to set off the the less sensitive explosives packed around it. Usually like a blasting cap, based on some training I received, heat, shock and friction are what set off explosives. So another larger explosion around it might set it off, depending on range of course. 

I guess it depends on if it is a impact grenade or a time delayed. 
Even if the conditons add to the chemical fuse most likly it ill explode before coming back. 

I think it has to do with balance, or i would start taking stikk bombs for my orks and chucking them before i charge. 30 Stikk bombs could put a hurt down more than their shooting.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

arlins said:


> Acdtually yes , anyone reading your statement of " only one person can make a grenade attack, the BRB makes that clear " could misconstrue it to mean in any situation .
> 
> Now at least they have the page number to check for themselves .
> 
> I didnt post my reply to spite you or to make you look wrong and its regretful that youve taken it that way .


Ah don't worry about it, SGMAlice is really touchy. It is useful to know when you can and cannot use all your grenades.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

crabpuff said:


> The detonator is really just a very small explosion to set off the the less sensitive explosives packed around it. Usually like a blasting cap, based on some training I received, heat, shock and friction are what set off explosives. So another larger explosion around it might set it off, depending on range of course.
> 
> I guess it depends on if it is a impact grenade or a time delayed.
> Even if the conditons add to the chemical fuse most likly it ill explode before coming back.
> ...


30 grenades might be able to do more damage, but it doesn't mean much if the throwing squad gets cut down by enemy fire because they all simultaneously stopped shooting and pulled out grenades. Doesn't it make more sense to have a couple of guys throw grenades while the rest of the squad pins the enemy down with small arms fire?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i would laugh so much if you could throw grenades as an overwatch, charging blobed guard would be suicide


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

khrone forever said:


> i would laugh so much if you could throw grenades as an overwatch, charging blobed guard would be suicide


Have you seen the rules? Playing charging blob guard is _already_ suicide.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm glad to see throwing grenades. I especially like the idea of my Wyches throwing a Haywire Grenade to potentially immobilize a vehicle before running in and the whole squad using them in assault. Beautifully, you don't need 6s to grenade walkers in assault anymore, though for all you hyped about Meltabombs versus walkers and MCs, remember they are now unwieldy, so you go last.

Personally, I really like how defensive grenades work when being shot at, including Overwatch fire. Wyches just may survive when charging. Guess I'm spending points on Phantasm Grenade Launchers for everything now.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

If they didn't limit it to one model per squad then the whole game would devolve into everyone rushing up to 8" so they can drop their guns and start throwing rocks at each other.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

It's probably a time issue as well. Back in 2nd everyone could throw grenades, do you really want to resolve throwing 30 small blasts, each scattering individually from your Ork Boys?


----------



## Arlex (Jul 2, 2012)

Aramoro said:


> It's probably a time issue as well. Back in 2nd everyone could throw grenades, do you really want to resolve throwing 30 small blasts, each scattering individually from your Ork Boys?


If I say yes, will I get in trouble?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Arlex said:


> If I say yes, will I get in trouble?


No but it will make games take about 100 years. Don't get me wrong I loved the 2nd Ed rules for Plasma Grenades etc but they're a book keeping nightmare if you have more than a couple on the go at any one time.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Send... More... Fire... Dragons...


----------



## Arlex (Jul 2, 2012)

Aramoro said:


> No but it will make games take about 100 years. Don't get me wrong I loved the 2nd Ed rules for Plasma Grenades etc but they're a book keeping nightmare if you have more than a couple on the go at any one time.


I was teasing. Having 30 orks lob grenades just sounds like a good, messy time... for the Orks at least


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Don't get me wrong I loved the 2nd Ed rules for Plasma Grenades etc but they're a book keeping nightmare if you have more than a couple on the go at any one time.


RT was worse; different size templates for different grenades, some enduring grenade templates changing size over turns....


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> RT was worse; different size templates for different grenades, some enduring grenade templates changing size over turns....


That was 2nd ed as well, Plasma Grenades moved randomly and changed size. Though I think they might have been the only size changing ones in 2nd.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I was thinking of smoke, blind, and vortex grenades all wandering around; all needing a distinct marker.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

My Warboss (was using a friends orks) threw a vortex grenade in 2nd - it chased the warboss for two turns, then had him. 

Really don't miss moving templates...


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I was thinking of smoke, blind, and vortex grenades all wandering around; all needing a distinct marker.


Yeah that was 2nd ed as well. Smoke, Blind, Vortex and Plasma all had persistent templates, possible hallucinogen as well I can't remember, what I do remember is that hallucinogen had the best effect table ever.


----------

